
The only growth metric that matters - jevans22
https://mobiledevmemo.com/the-only-growth-metric-that-matters/
======
jevans22
I'm of a believer in that there's no global north-star metric, but if you were
to pick one, looking at retention in this way isn't a bad place to start.

